# Big trouble at Chili Cook off



## Rings Я Us (Oct 12, 2017)

Virginia chili cook-off story.
http://www.foodsafetynews.com/2017/10/salmonella-source-at-cook-off-still-a-mystery-dozens-sickened/


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 26, 2017)

They have now found out the salmonella came from a clam chowder.

Warren


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 26, 2017)

halfsmoked said:


> They have now found out the salmonella came from a clam chowder.
> 
> Warren



Did it really?  Those people will not be invited back I bet. Wonder if it was from a firefighter?


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 26, 2017)

Not sure who had it at the event but this is what makes it harder on people doing events . Have done many events over the years and the health depts. are getting tough-fer all the time.


----------

